# AMR EMT claims 50 sexual encounter in Las Vegas fire stations with 7 firefighters



## DrParasite (May 6, 2017)

Apparently this former AMR EMT really got around the Las Vegas fire stations......  Things like this give EMTs get a really bad rap...... Even worse when she gives an interview claiming this....  If it turns out to be true, it will reflect badly for the LVFD and AMR PR teams







Mallissa Barthule at a Las Vegas Fire Department station on Tuesday, May 2, 2017. Barthule is a former EMT who claims she had sex multiple times inside fire stations.

https://www.statter911.com/2017/05/...-las-vegas-fire-stations-with-7-firefighters/

But don't worry, she did draw the line at never having sex in an ambulance or fire truck


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 6, 2017)

Someone should teach her how to wear a belt properly


----------



## luke_31 (May 6, 2017)

I wish I could say that this is something new, but it's not even close to the first time I've heard of this sort of thing. I don't think any department is immune and those that think it's not happened there are naive.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 7, 2017)

So, this chick came out seeking publicity. She is clearly of the *hore variety. She is seeking attention and probably a quick buck. 

She came out right after it was announced that a Las Vegas Fire & Rescue Captain, a senior member of the department, had been having sexual encounters at his station. The reason for the big press is he was having sex with at least one child prostitute (14 y/o female) at the fire station on multiple occasions for some time. He had text communications with pimps involved in sex trafficking rings, according to the police. 

Clearly, this is bad PR for the Department, and this guy was clearly a bad apple. His defense is that did not know she was underage... regardless he should be burned as far as the law will let him be burned. The act alone of public mistrust should be enough to jail this dude, strip him of his pension, and be made an example of... throw in the 14 year old sex slave and castration is in order in my opinion. 

He is currently on administrative leave and faces 9 felony charges.


----------



## SandpitMedic (May 7, 2017)

As far as the washed up chick who doesn't know how to dress herself.... she's clown shoes.

She ain't the only one in Vegas who's been laid by a fireman or a medic, so my take is she is an attention seeker. Probably looking to make some money off her story so she can buy some clothes that fit better and some face cream.


----------



## CALEMT (May 7, 2017)

I thought the motto was what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas?

And yeah... that belt is triggering my OCD.


----------



## captaindepth (May 7, 2017)

So how does attacking this woman's actions make the fire department any less responsible?

 "more than 50 sexual encounters with at least seven firefighters inside 13 different Las Vegas fire stations up until 2015."

This seems like more of a cultural problem within the fire department and not just one rogue "badge bunny" EMT.


----------



## DrParasite (May 7, 2017)

SandpitMedic said:


> So, this chick came out seeking publicity. She is clearly of the *hore variety. She is seeking attention and probably a quick buck.


While I typically object to slut shaming anyone, in this case, I would be inclined to agree with your assessment of the situation.


captaindepth said:


> "more than 50 sexual encounters with at least seven firefighters inside 13 different Las Vegas fire stations up until 2015."
> 
> This seems like more of a cultural problem within the fire department and not just one rogue "badge bunny" EMT.


IDK.... sounds more like a former badge bunny with some issues, who got off on the attention she was given by all the firefighters, and had quite a lot of sex with several on duty firefighters...... and when another did something really bad (and yes, i hope he goes to jail and deserves to lose everything), she decided "hey, I know how I can get some more attention!!!!"

You've never heard of hookups in hospital on call rooms?  the ferno code 3 club? watched the movie backdraft?  heard of partners fooling around?  ever heard of a boss fooling around with his secretary?

If you think this type of thing doesn't happen, and hasn't happened during the decades before any of us started in this field, than you are fooling yourself, and it's not isolated to any one industry or fire department.  I'm not saying it's appropriate; but as long as it's consensual, between legal adults, and it doesn't impact their job, than it's an internal issue for the agency to handle (due to agency rules being violated), not a legal issue and not really a great cause for concern.


----------



## Qulevrius (May 8, 2017)

DrParasite said:


> sounds more like a former badge bunny with some issues, who got off on the attention she was given by all the firefighters, and had quite a lot of sex with several on duty firefighters



Must've been VERY desperate FFs.


----------



## dutemplar (May 9, 2017)

I wouldn't hit that with SandpitMedic's (cough) and ExpatMedic0 pushing.  Just sayin...


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2017)

People are people and sexual tension develops in almost all organizations. Zero-tolerance policies fall victim to a piece of Army wisdom: _never make a rule you can't enforce_. People will hook up at home, offshift, onshift...there isn't really an effective way to entirely prevent it.

with that being said, 12-hour shifts and team-oriented workplaces will do a _lot_ to drive the problem out of the workplace. As terrible as it sounds, for LVFR, the worst part of the child-sex scandal is that it was on-campus. If it had been at the guy's house or literally anywhere that isn't a fire station, it would be far less of an issue. My book learnin' brain looks at this whole thing and asks "how the heck did no one else in the firehouse realize that someone is having sex in their room?" and asks why this was allowed in the first place.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 10, 2017)

RocketMedic said:


> My book learnin' brain looks at this whole thing and asks "how the heck did no one else in the firehouse realize that someone is having sex in their room?" and asks why this was allowed in the first place.


In a lot of places, and not necessarily culture dependent, you keep your head down and mind your own business. If I somehow suspected some coworkers were having sex, I know I wouldn't do anything about it.
EDIT: This refers to two grown, consenting adults, not a child-adult situation.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 10, 2017)

MonkeyArrow said:


> In a lot of places, and not necessarily culture dependent, you keep your head down and mind your own business. If I somehow suspected some coworkers were having sex, I know I wouldn't do anything about it.
> EDIT: This refers to two grown, consenting adults, not a child-adult situation.



True, but there are important distinctions to make.
1) This is a leadership issue. It should not have been the station rookie making that decision, it should have been the BN chief handling the issue. It's not exactly mysterious that this was occurring; it should have been dealt with long before this guy got emboldened to bring in child prostitutes.
2) Someone, _anyone, _at the station _should _have immediately spoken up when young-looking women are showing up for prostitution. That they did not is indicative of a significant moral and ethical lapse at LVFD and a culture that _definitely_ needs to be corrected. When a child prostitute getting abused by your supervisor isn't _quite_ enough reason to speak out, you've got some deep problems.
3) You'll never stop people from having sex. However, residential-work scenarios like 24s and longer shifts, private rooms, etc compound the issues and expose the employer to a lot more liability. No one cares if Joe and Jane finish their shift on a 12-hour SSM deployment, check in the truck, head across the street and explore; but that is almost always consensual adult behavior. On-shift, positive measures like real team-based deployment and passive measures like cameras and simply keeping busy can keep a lot of the behavior out of the workplace, and outlier events like a quickie in a break room or the back are not going to be anywhere near as problematic as a widespread sex-at-the-station scandal. It is a lot easier to keep the sex out of the trucks if they're somewhat busy or on reasonable shifts that don't have us considering forwarding our mail to the garage we pick them up at. (Shorter shifts also likely are healthier for relationships _outside_ of work with notable decrease in the urge to hook up at work)

The crux of the issue is that the culture at a lot of places sees the station as a rules-don't-apply club.


----------



## DrParasite (May 10, 2017)

I think you are confusing two separate, yet possibly connected, issues: the captain and his underage prostitutes (which I think we can all agree is unacceptable, should not have happened, should not be allowed to happen, especially since he brought them to the station), and this former EMT who was getting around at many of the local firehouses (which, as someone else said, happens more than management wants it to happen, but isn't nearly as scandalous as the former issue.).

People having sex while on duty is embarrassing to the department, yet people have sex at work more than you want to believe (consenting adults).   Heck, many of us were young and dumb once, and maybe have done it.  It's embarrassing, but again, it's still two consenting adults, and the public was never put at risk by it (one guy even stopped when he had a call, and finished afterwards).

The underage prostitute thing is a whole different area.....


----------



## Destiny (May 24, 2017)

No lie, this is pretty gross.


----------

